# Standards and regulation



## Dark Vaper (23/3/15)

I have been drafting a health and safety document which will (hopefully) regulate the health and safety aspects of electronic cigarette related products within the republic. Since there has been no universal self regulation in the industry, the industry is vulnerable to gaining a bad reputation due to malicious claims or a fatal incident arising from an electronic cigarette related product.

After the draft document a commitee needs to be established to vote on which elements should be adopted and which will not be financially viable.
It will cover the cradle to grave lifespan of the product, sourcing of pharmaceutical grade ingredients, manufacturing standards, safety of employees, safety of consumers, foreign manufactured products, quality testing ect ect.

I have too much on my hands but I will try to juggle this project in as it is as important as the others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/3/15)

Sounds like a lot of work. All the best. Is the idea to incorporate same into legislation or as self regulation? Are you doing this as an individual vaper or under the auspices of some or other company or organisation?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dark Vaper (23/3/15)

The goal is to have the majority of the republic's vape industry form a commitee that will represent the vape industry as a whole. The commitee would then agree on standards, and appoint teams inspect and enforce them. All this could happen under a non profit organisation which would have powers over the whole industry. 

Sort of way to control unsafe/counterfeit liquids, but this should not only control liquids but devices too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## delasuerte (24/3/15)

Dark Vaper said:


> The goal is to have the majority of the republic's vape industry form a commitee that will represent the vape industry as a whole. The commitee would then agree on standards, and appoint teams inspect and enforce them. All this could happen under a non profit organisation which would have powers over the whole industry.
> 
> Sort of way to control unsafe/counterfeit liquids, but this should not only control liquids but devices too.


Would like to read what you draft when its possible to do so


----------



## Jakey (24/3/15)

dibz on being the master of the committee. Where all vapers hand me a 20ml bottle of juice before addressing me. 

jokes aside id also like to see your draft. Very interesting project you've got going on there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

